# Are you planning a weekend away next weekend.



## The laird (Jan 13, 2018)

Just wondered who and where are you heading away to next weekend if you are?
Im hoping to get two nighter away.
Only going 1-2hours drive from home


----------



## StreetSleeper (Jan 13, 2018)

The laird said:


> Are you planning a weekend away next weekend.



Hello Gogs,
We're planning every weekend away and quite a lot of time in between........after we get one or two things sorted.......it's never about the distance, it's about parking up and enjoying.

Rae & Ann


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 13, 2018)

Certainly am. Home tomoss from my week in Scotland, clean and stock up the van with provisions then will head up to Cumbria or the dales when I’ve finished my grandad duties Friday.


----------



## keith49 (Jan 14, 2018)

*Weekend away*

Off to Southport with friends. !st time this year   :tongue:


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jan 14, 2018)

Any body fancy meeting up this weekend coming 19th give me a shout got to get out this house lol.


----------



## The laird (Jan 14, 2018)

exwindsurfer said:


> Any body fancy meeting up this weekend coming 19th give me a shout got to get out this house lol.



Four walls Jeff ,getting to you ? I’m the same,hope to get fin early fri ,Fiona will be watching g kids till six then we can head off as to where not decided yet ,thinking girvan ,fife?we will see .


----------



## Wully (Jan 14, 2018)

Same here going nuts think we’re in for some heavy weather next weekend Gordon.im like you somewhere within an hours drive it’s that dark at daft o clock that dose ma heed in roll on March. im gonna hide ma passport this year and see if I can do a full year without leaving country. I want to visit a couple more Scottish islands this year.


----------



## hotrats (Jan 14, 2018)

I am aff tae the Brighton cut off from M25 on Wed,then dilly dally on the way back up.


----------



## Wully (Jan 14, 2018)

runnach said:


> How was Fla, Wully, did you go down to the Key's?



It was bright but unusually cold so stayed away from beaches just stayed in Orlando area with wee one doing Disney and universal studios wee one had a ball with all the new Harry Potter stuff and my wallet took a pounding it’s no cheap any more especially at Christmas time only place in world a gallon of fuel $2.20 and a litre of water in a Plastick bottle $5 mental


----------



## malagaoth (Jan 14, 2018)

Just booked all my ferries for next year and hope to fit in a couple of weeks in teh south of Ireland before I go.

BTW any one considering a trip to Ireland BOOK NOW big discounts on both major sea routes (Irish ferries 25% Stena 20% plus up grade)  I bagged a fare of only €125 (one way) dublin -holyhead


----------



## Philfrommancs (Jan 14, 2018)

Had my first adventure between Christmas and New year.. went down to Cornwall to visit my daughter. 
Going for another trip next weekend but not decided where yet. Was thinking Snowdonia but waiting to see what the weather does. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## martinmartin (Jan 14, 2018)

Oh yes ,not really planning just going, Thursday to Monday toggling between jugger howe and sealife center,me and the dog mostly on howdale Moor twix ravenscar robinhoods Bay on foot of course, just over an hour from base


----------



## brucews (Jan 15, 2018)

Not planning anything Gordon, but we did go for a quick weekend at Aberdeen to see some of our grand kids, eat at Cosmo and see a film; our weekends are often spontaneous depending on the weather etc. Forecast for this week doesn't look good, and it was certainly windy with us at the weekend.....


----------



## The laird (Jan 15, 2018)

*Still thinking*

Racking  ma heid still 
Snowing up north


----------



## Wully (Jan 15, 2018)

If you come up wae something let me know if I don’t get oot o this hoos think Christine’s gona throw me oot and she’s starting to look for things for me to paint so defo gona have to do a runner


----------



## The laird (Jan 15, 2018)

Was thinking Dunbar,girvan or lochmalcolm,or frgn anywhere ,might no even get away ,agh!


----------



## Wully (Jan 15, 2018)

I was thinking Inveraray Ye can park in toon walk down to George hotel good grub big fire usually a bit o live music. Either that or slanj at Tarbet


----------



## The laird (Jan 15, 2018)

Don’t go the Kingston way take Callander and cut over ?


----------



## Wully (Jan 15, 2018)

It’s a hard one in the winter no much about and weathers no great. But feel I need to make an effort what about Pitlochry should be nice wae a wee bit of snow. We need indoor campsites in Scotland


----------



## The laird (Jan 15, 2018)

runnach said:


> Is that the A811, Gordon, if so, not used that route at all, is it decent?



Thinking on it prob no a good idea at this time o year ,we’ve got a few motors blocked with snow on a9 the night


----------



## Wully (Jan 15, 2018)

I was up at loch katrine beginning of November noticed a few vans parked up round Loch Chon don’t think at this time of year they bother too much inforcing  but I’ll tell you one thing I’ve left home in a heatwave drove the 30 mile to Loch Chon and it’s been pish ing it down think that area has the highest rainfall in the whole of U.K. seems to get darker that wee bit earlier because you’re closed in by mountains on either side.


----------



## Trish1997 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> It’s a hard one in the winter no much about and weathers no great. But feel I need to make an effort what about Pitlochry should be nice wae a wee bit of snow. We need indoor campsites in Scotland



That would be a good idea. A horse exercise indoor barn or a hangar would make life easier, the views would be crap though.


----------



## The laird (Jan 16, 2018)

Trish1997 said:


> That would be a good idea. A horse exercise indoor barn or a hangar would make life easier, the views would be crap though.



You never know in a barn ,might be a HOOT. might see an OWL.


----------



## hotrats (Jan 17, 2018)

hotrats said:


> I am aff tae the Brighton cut off from M25 on Wed,then dilly dally on the way back up.



Cancelled.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 17, 2018)

why hide your passport wully this is the view from front screen 8o/c this morning gonna be a warm one and it’s still light at 6:30 already 12deg heading for 21 el pinet just above torrreivja


----------



## The laird (Jan 17, 2018)

rugbyken said:


> why hide your passport wully this is the view from front screen 8o/c this morning gonna be a warm one and it’s still light at 6:30 already 12deg heading for 21 el pinet just above torrreivja
> View attachment 60585



Hoi ken r u trying to p us off?


----------



## Wully (Jan 17, 2018)

Ide take sunstroke 12 deg


----------



## Linda (Jan 17, 2018)

We off this weekend to Dover..........  think we may look for rugbyken!


----------



## Wully (Jan 17, 2018)

Linda said:


> We off this weekend to Dover..........  think we may look for rugbyken!



Rub it in Linda. just wish I was heading that way too have a good time in the sun


----------



## Lee (Jan 17, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Rub it in Linda. just wish I was heading that way too have a good time in the sun



Hi Wully 
Has the tan faded from that time in Florida yet?

Surely you can get the skis out at the moment, is the Audi 4 wheel drive to get you back up the hill.


----------



## Wully (Jan 17, 2018)

This is the longest period I’ve had off work since I was 16 lee one day it puts me insane next day I’m loving it the lie inn wae a nice cooked breakfast. I had a month off  over Christmas and now this weather thing it’s gonna be hard getting back into it but the monster needs feeding. Going over the golf course wae the wee yin and her sled


----------



## Lee (Jan 17, 2018)

Chin up, I hope the weather breaks and you can get back to it, you'll need to before those breakfasts take there toll on that finely honed body.


----------



## The laird (Jan 21, 2018)

*Got to get away in van*

Went to south queensferry at sat night ,we had suppers in van had a great view a cross the forth ,decided whatever we are ,got to get away next weekend he’ll or whatever .
Everybody seems to be getting cabin fever !


----------



## Wully (Jan 21, 2018)

Gordon I was dying to get away this weekend but it was realy bad here and Christine’s mum got took into hospital Thursday so nae chance for me. Tylor packed the van full of goodies Friday night got a couple of dvds pulled the blinds and me and her done some driveway camping nice and cosy her brother turned up at house 9am Saturday morning to see his mum in hospital he thought we had fallin out and I was living in van lol


----------



## The laird (Jan 21, 2018)

Hope she recovers fully ASAP mate 
Driveway sat for me and harry the grandson ,he thought and kept telling me to get it started,really got the bug he has


----------



## The laird (Jan 22, 2018)

*Weekend weather*

Checked forecast for weather  ,weekend Aberdeen seems the best all other areas rainy ,who cares I’m defo for the off at the weekend


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jan 22, 2018)

Didn’t get away weekend just gone due to weather so now the thaw has started heading out Wednesday. Forecast looks ok for Cumbria so heading up that way.


----------



## peter palance (Jan 22, 2018)

*have u and the bride*



runnach said:


> Hopefully Friday and Saturday night, Gordon. Will get the thinking hat on for somewhere not too, far.



hav you and the bride tried  milsey bay nr north berwick it is free.best of wishes, travel in light, pj


----------



## The laird (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi peter ,yup nice spot ,I’m sure terry will have been there also .may be a plan 
Hope you are well 
Regards Gordon


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2018)

I might go to the marina for the weekend.

There's a pub/restaurant on site and I can park my van next to the boat where I have EHU and water. There's also a shower/toilet block.

It's worth the £1200 per year mooring fee, imagine what I would have to pay to have a site available 365 days per year!

Pike and Eel Hotel and Marina


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2018)

runnach said:


> Thanks for this, Rob. Noted for our return trip North after our summer return from France.
> 
> Belhaven on tap?



You would be most welcome Terry.

No BB I'm afraid, but plenty of Doombar.


----------



## Robmac (Jan 22, 2018)

runnach said:


> Not had doombar, does it have hallucinatory characteristics?



Eventually Terry, but you have to drink a hell of a lot of it!


----------



## Wully (Jan 22, 2018)

Did somebody mention beer and camels toes im defanetly in


----------



## Wully (Jan 22, 2018)

runnach said:


> You have stepped on enough toes with recent posts, so Efoy off!! :lol-053:



Took a while to reply terry I’ve  been looking for my dummy it fell out my pram earlier. Came close to getting a punishment exercise of the big yin. Right that’s sorted then we’re off tae robs place this weekend we should ask Gordon if he’s coming too sounds great put a post up meet at robs place


----------



## Wully (Jan 22, 2018)

Thinking of heading down borders way maybe Hawick looks like they’ve got a free parking mhs welcome anybody been


----------



## The laird (Jan 22, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Thinking of heading down borders way maybe Hawick looks like they’ve got a free parking mhs welcome anybody been



Far end of town on the right m/h friendly but you can get the racers as el tel stated,varied reports ,stayed and never had any hassle maybe lucky?


----------



## Wully (Jan 22, 2018)

Maybe even try that frog place is it open this time of year and the wee yin loves fishing might might have tae poke a hole in the ice first.


----------



## The laird (Jan 22, 2018)

Looser cruiser said:


> Maybe even try that frog place is it open this time of year and the wee yin loves fishing might might have tae poke a hole in the ice first.



Open all the year round mate ,kris will make you welcome


----------



## The laird (Jan 23, 2018)

Hope they all get back to safety


----------



## The laird (Jan 23, 2018)

Thinking either fife or east coast ,weather reports as not bad ,Aberdeen appears to be the best but no going that far ,all I do is buy them blo-dy butteries mmmmm!
That n sbp 🍽


----------



## exwindsurfer (Jan 23, 2018)

Well that’s us of to the green frog Moffat on Saturday night and Sunday night any body else turn up if so see you there .


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 23, 2018)

Not getting away in the van this weekend as we’re going to Magbrin’s fund raising ceilidh in Edinburgh (see post “thanks for your support” by Magbrin) so we’re taking the car and staying with our daughter in Comely Bank.

However like everybody else we’re getting a bit stir crazy, especially as we haven’t been out in our new van since collecting it a couple of weeks ago, so as the sun is shining we’re setting off for a couple of nights wilding near Braemar in a few minutes.  Probably one of the lovely spots by the Clunie Water.

Whatever you decide to do enjoy the weekend.
Tony


----------



## The laird (Jan 23, 2018)

Tonybvi said:


> Not getting away in the van this weekend as we’re going to Magbrin’s fund raising ceilidh in Edinburgh (see post “thanks for your support” by Magbrin) so we’re taking the car and staying with our daughter in Comely Bank.
> 
> However like everybody else we’re getting a bit stir crazy, especially as we haven’t been out in our new van since collecting it a couple of weeks ago, so as the sun is shining we’re setting off for a couple of nights wilding near Braemar in a few minutes.  Probably one of the lovely spots by the Clunie Water.
> 
> ...



Sun still bursting the sky there Tony?


----------



## Tonybvi (Jan 23, 2018)

The laird said:


> Sun still bursting the sky there Tony?



Yup!!


----------



## The laird (Jan 23, 2018)

*Anyone got new ideas thought?*

Anybody got any updates with places to go at the weekend? Exwindsurfer has it sussed


----------



## The laird (Jan 27, 2018)

*Not again*

Cabin flpn fever,just sitting and realised my good ladys rota shows she is working all next weekend ,im planning a away time but thats oot the window ,agh,


----------



## Wully (Jan 28, 2018)

Hymer for sale. Very light use. Needs a new home due to neglect .this hymer is a one of as the fridge has been specially adapted to carry 10 Stornaway Black puddings. For more information contact above. Thanks


----------



## The laird (Jan 28, 2018)

You are such a great friend ,no many around,
Do you keep this in you museum?
I can blow the dust and cobwebs off b4summer use.





GUTTED


----------



## The laird (Feb 16, 2018)

*Lochore*

Not long now till our very first meeting at lochore ,hope all who are coming have a safe trip.when you enter the country park drive down and take the first left and the loch will be on your right  and parking on the left .think we will be on hard standings due to the weather ?
Hope we’re all looking forward to another great meet with p,entry sunshine


----------



## izwozral (Feb 16, 2018)

Going out in the new MH for the first time next Tuesday via a dealership to get a couple of niggles sorted out, then off to Glasson Dock for one of Jeff Mossy's excellent meets. Can't wait, like the Laird, I have got cabin fever big time.


----------



## The laird (Feb 16, 2018)

Hope all goes well rai on your maiden voyage ,jeff will look after you big time I’m sure. Be a great feeling getting away in a new acquisition .
Hope you get good weather as well just to round it off


----------



## kenspain (Feb 16, 2018)

*Altea*

On the beach fishing a little place that not many know about :wave:


----------



## gordy (Feb 16, 2018)

*Girvan !!*

Well I just wanted to find some info on Girvan so tried the search tool and it lead me here. Well not much on this thread and after 8 pages you guys can't half boggle but it's been interesting reading. Was talking to an old pair in their motorhome in the large car park of Greggs, Home bargains, carpet shops, Wicks, just off one of the roundabouts (A75/A76), Dumfries bypass. Good stop off used by lorry drivers and likes for Greggs face fillers. 
Like my usually nosy self I just had to ask them, "been anywhere nice". Girvan was replied, couple days away from home at Canonbie. They mentioned beach for dog and chippy across the road. So what's the story on this place, where is it, is it noisy and is it a site or just car park.
Other one I was going to ask about was Eyemouth, car park high about the town. Is it used by campers.
That's ok I found out about Girvan..


----------



## The laird (Mar 15, 2018)

*This weekend*

Can’t  go away this weekend ,got to get organised and van done for Lanark meet,get logs ordered etc


----------



## The laird (Mar 19, 2018)

Heading off for the meeting at lanark


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 19, 2018)

The laird said:


> Heading off for the meeting at lanark



That’s a coincidence me too I’m setting off today.


----------

